
Air pollution may lead to dementia in older women - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9913.html
======
ChankeyPathak
Why is that all recent studies are showing effects of "name-it" on Women only?
I noticed another article which said "Women who don't exercise age faster".
[http://chillaxspot.com/you-will-age-faster-if-you-dont-
exerc...](http://chillaxspot.com/you-will-age-faster-if-you-dont-exercise/)

~~~
sametmax
My guess is that in their study, other demography didn't show up in the
results.

Now why is that would be interesting.

~~~
derefr
A possible line of argument:

Testosterone increases vascular tone, which increases blood pressure, but also
lymphatic flow-rate.

This is why all medications for "varicose veins" are marketed only to women:
it's not that women are more vein (ow that pun) but rather that they're much
more likely to have the inadequate lymphatic flow that leads to veinous over-
pressure and sclerotization.

The lymphatic system clears blood-borne toxins from the blood, and from organs
and interstitial spaces. (You can think of it as projections of the liver,
sucking crud toward itself.) So, if women's lymphatic systems tend to work
less well on average, they'll be more susceptible to the build-up of such
toxins on average—including in organs like the brain.

------
hwanger
This kind of research worries me a bit. I live 300 feet away from a 6-lane,
heavily trafficked road. I'm a male in my 30s, but still, moving somewhere
further from a bunch of car exhaust seems like a good idea.

But maybe I can just measure the air quality — I wonder what are some
accurate, but affordable particle counters. Or maybe I can rent one.

------
eadz
Did some maths;

In London, the PM 2.5 per ug/m3 was 17.3 in October ( it was a high month )

According to the study, with those numbers we're talking about a 30 cubic
centimeter reduction.

~~~
krzyk
Question is for how long one has to be exposed to given PM 2.5 ammount to see
such reduction.

BTW. In Cracow, Poland we have a second month of very high PM2.5 levels (lower
ones are about 40 ug/m3, highest being above 200 ug/m3) see
[http://monitoring.krakow.pios.gov.pl/dane-
pomiarowe/automaty...](http://monitoring.krakow.pios.gov.pl/dane-
pomiarowe/automatyczne/parametr/pm2.5/stacje/202-242-211/miesieczny/01.2017)
or [http://aqicn.org/city/poland/malopolska/krakow/aleja-
krasins...](http://aqicn.org/city/poland/malopolska/krakow/aleja-
krasinskiego/pl/m/) Too much coal based heating and too little wind.

------
at-fates-hands
I would love to see the results in other developing countries like China or
India to see if these results hold up or are much worse it is in those
countries.

------
Proven
... and also "may" not matter at all. Glad to see gender-focused research is
going on, though.

------
known
May also lead to diabetes

------
rsmets
Is the sky blue?

~~~
elliotec
No, it's a hazy gray/brown from the pollution.

